# Rabbit food



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

i was just wondering if im feeding my rabbits the right sort of food or if their is something better for them. i give them unlimited amounts of woodlands Timothy Hay with Carrot and Apple and then half fill a rabbit bowel with pets at home adult nuggets. Is this good enough for them or is there better ?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think its important to feed several types of hay or redigrass as they grind teeth down differently


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there is much better food out there then PAH, what size dish do they have? a rabbit only needs around an eggcup full of pellets once or twice a day

better foods are
allan and page, science select or wagg optimum
excel is another choice if you cant get any of them HOWEVER it is known to cause mucky bums in some buns

PAH is only 15% fibre and you want atleast 18% - 20% fibre in a pellet higher is always better


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

i knew it wasn't the best, that's why i really wanted to find out whats good to get them, ermmmm i would say im giving them a little more the an eggcup full. is that an eggcup full for both like, as i have two is that two eggcups full ? i wouldn't say im giving them much more then that. 

and thanks emzy ill get some different types, is there any you recommend ?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

an eggcup full per bun 

my buns just get meadow hay from a local farmer, they also get hi-fi as part of their daily "mix" (per 2 buns: 1 handful of A+P pellets, half a handful of rolled oats, half a handful of flaked barley, 1 large handful of hi-fi)
which makes their dinner last longer, and encourages their natural foraging instinct

they also get other treat hays, and redi grass, a couple of times a week


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

oooo that does sound very good, i think ill be doing that myself  thank you ever so much, really do just want the best for my boys


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> an eggcup full per bun
> 
> my buns just get meadow hay from a local farmer, they also get hi-fi as part of their daily "mix" (per 2 buns: 1 handful of A+P pellets, half a handful of rolled oats, half a handful of flaked barley, 1 large handful of hi-fi)
> which makes their dinner last longer, and encourages their natural foraging instinct
> ...


I think im being a bit thick ,but are rolled oats porridge oats?? whats flaked barley??  X


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

zowie said:


> I think im being a bit thick ,but are rolled oats porridge oats?? whats flaked barley??  X


Rolled oats are different from porridge oats, they're smaller and harder, Porridge oats go soggy in liquid, rolled oats don't.
Flaked barley is unmalted, dried barley which has been rolled into flat flakes.

They are horse feeds


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes and no :lol:
i feed rolled oats as in horse/cattle feed, they look very different to rolled porriadge oats

both are "straight" horse/cattle feeds


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Rolled oats are different from porridge oats, they're smaller and harder, Porridge oats go soggy in liquid, rolled oats don't.
> Flaked barley is unmalted, dried barley which has been rolled into flat flakes.
> 
> They are horse feeds





Lil Miss said:


> yes and no :lol:
> i feed rolled oats as in horse/cattle feed, they look very different to rolled porriadge oats
> 
> both are "straight" horse/cattle feeds


Oh right,thanx for that. Are they both something i can get from the farm where i get my hay from?? They have horses there and the bloke i get my stuff from has a few horsey things in his barn/shop. Are they common things to ask for?  X


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if they sell horse feeds then yes you should be able to get them there, i get mine from a livestock feed mill, where i get my animal bedding from


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

are they easy to buy off the internet ? as i dont have any local farms  although i wish i did


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

nattylops said:


> are they easy to buy off the internet ? as i dont have any local farms  although i wish i did


They should be, just do a google search and plenty should come up


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

iv done a google check and i found these on a website, are they the right things ?

Masham Micronized Feeds MMF Flaked Barley - Straights

Dodson & Horrell English Rolled Oats - Horse Feed


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep that's the stuff


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

hate to be a pest lol but what different types of hay should i get ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

My lot just get normal meadow hay with a few treat hays once or twice a week things like:-

Burgess Supa Herbage Excel 1kg - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies

Dust Free American Timothy Hay - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies

Burgess Excel Chamomile Herbage 500g - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

oooo thank you, ill buy them and give them a go


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

iv had a good look for the Allen and page rabbit feed but i can only find one site that sells it. iv noticed that Allen and page do a large range of different pellets, can i use any of these or not ? just thought as i was getting rolled oats which is a cattle feed it may not mind. can i also ask what Allen and page pellets people are using themselves.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

nattylops said:


> iv had a good look for the Allen and page rabbit feed but i can only find one site that sells it. iv noticed that Allen and page do a large range of different pellets, can i use any of these or not ? just thought as i was getting rolled oats which is a cattle feed it may not mind. can i also ask what Allen and page pellets people are using themselves.


You need to go for Allen & Page Natural the others don't have a high enough fibre content


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

can i ask what website u get them from ? just becuase i can only find one


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

I buy mine from Allen & Page Natural Rabbit Pellets 20kg - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## anwen davies (Mar 25, 2018)

Wide variety needed hun for a balanced diet. Hay, Grass and Pellets are a good base.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

anwen davies said:


> Wide variety needed hun for a balanced diet. Hay, Grass and Pellets are a good base.


This thread is ancient.


----------

